# Euramobil i810 Corner steady



## jammyhl (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

Anyone know who made the corner steady for the i810? One of mine is damaged and I'm looking for spare parts / replacement

Regards,

James


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if it's an Al-ko chassis, it's likely to have been made by them


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

have a look at Alko steadies eg http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/chassis/corner_steadies/al-ko_corner_steadies.aspx


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

jammyhl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know who made the corner steady for the i810? One of mine is damaged and I'm looking for spare parts / replacement
> 
> ...


Did you drive off with the steadies down :wink2:?

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now who'd be daft enough to do that, we don't do enough bouncing about to need them, sign of old age > >


----------



## chwot (Nov 25, 2012)

jammyhl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know who made the corner steady for the i810? One of mine is damaged and I'm looking for spare parts / replacement
> 
> ...


It's probably an AlKO part, the full corner steady and the parts are available such as the worm block and shaft. I've had to rebuild mine on my 810.


----------

